# Power 1.4 Le2



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

They're all the same, the only difference will be between the Gas and Diesel variants.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

RS package is really nothing more but a appearance package .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have had a couple of RSs and along with the gound effects "appearance package" there is also a difference in the transmission gearing(it is little lower to give it more pick-up at least I noticed that between my16 Limted RS and my 14 LT) . The engine is the same.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

Patman said:


> I have had a couple of RSs and along with the gound effects "appearance package" there is also a difference in the transmission gearing(it is little lower to give it more pick-up at least I noticed that between my16 Limted RS and my 14 LT) . The engine is the same.


If it's a Gen 2 2016 the engine is completely different than the 2014 Gen 1 engine


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Performance wise, there's one gas engine and two gas transmissions in the USA Gen2. 
Durability wise, the 2018-2019 pistons should be stronger.


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Performance wise, there's one gas engine and two gas transmissions in the USA Gen2.
> Durability wise, the 2018-2019 pistons should be stronger.


What to do with 17 year old pistons? wait until they burn out?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Pay for a software update at the dealer?
Buy a GDS like device and pay GM for a subscription and update it yourself?
Hope the ring lands break before the 5/60 powertrain warranty expires?
My 2016 went last month, at just under 4 years/27k. Premium gas and Mobil 1 DexosGen2 didn't save me.


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Pay for a software update at the dealer?
> Buy a GDS like device and pay GM for a subscription and update it yourself?
> Hope the ring lands break before the 5/60 powertrain warranty expires?
> My 2016 went last month, at just under 4 years/27k. Premium gas and Mobil 1 DexosGen2 didn't save me.


I do not have a dealer guarantee, I am from Ukraine, I bought a car at an insurance auction, and it is unlikely that it will be possible to update the firmware, since we do not have GM officials, we have to wait for this to happen, and then order an 18/19 engine


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Matsix’s said:


> I do not have a dealer guarantee, I am from Ukraine, I bought a car at an insurance auction, and it is unlikely that it will be possible to update the firmware, since we do not have GM officials, we have to wait for this to happen, and then order an 18/19 engine


-Run high octane fuel
-Use a good synthetic oil

Not ALL 2016/17s will have the piston issue; but a good low-speed preigintion event will usually take them out.

So far, my 2016 has been fine, as have many other 2016/17s. It seems to be mostly the ones fed cheap dealer oil and 87 octane that blow up.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

slow as a snail...


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Matsix’s said:


> I do not have a dealer guarantee, I am from Ukraine, I bought a car at an insurance auction, and it is unlikely that it will be possible to update the firmware, since we do not have GM officials, we have to wait for this to happen, and then order an 18/19 engine


Sorry about that, I didn't notice the blue/yellow flag. 
This thread includes discussion of aftermarket approaches to getting home access to GDS. 
I suspect your country isn't quite as draconian on possession of illegally copied software as the USA is.








2018 diesel 9 speed auto transmission will not shift


I have approximately 83,000 on my 2018 Cruze TD. I had the transmission flushed by the dealership because I started having shifting issues. When I was going down the highway it refused to shift into 9th gear. I tried shifting it manually into 9th and it would not shift. When I let of the...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Pay for a software update at the dealer?
> Buy a GDS like device and pay GM for a subscription and update it yourself?
> Hope the ring lands break before the 5/60 powertrain warranty expires?
> My 2016 went last month, at just under 4 years/27k. Premium gas and Mobil 1 DexosGen2 didn't save me.


I found out that it costs $ 40 to install this firmware here, but it takes 700 miles to go there, since no one makes it closer, except that there are those that can turn a car into a brick


----------



## Matsix’s (Feb 14, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Pay for a software update at the dealer?
> Buy a GDS like device and pay GM for a subscription and update it yourself?
> Hope the ring lands break before the 5/60 powertrain warranty expires?
> My 2016 went last month, at just under 4 years/27k. Premium gas and Mobil 1 DexosGen2 didn't save me.


What is the guarantee that this firmware will save you from LSPi? 16/17 models? What exactly did GM fix there?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I do not know the details of the firmware change. I just know that in the USA, GM's official procedure for dealing with broken pistons includes replacement pistons (upgraded), rings, rods (new part number), bearings, and a software update. If you managed to drive it long enough to damage the cylinder walls, you get a new engine and new firmware. They do not believe the warranty failure rate is high enough to justify the cost updating the software preemptively (or they don't believe the software alone will save enough engines to be worth the cost).

Amsoil claims that their oil had zero LSPI events in testing (I can't remember if it was GM's Dexos 1 Gen2 test cycle or API's SN+). I don't recall hearing of anybody saying they cracked a piston with Amsoil in the sump, but how many Amsoil users are in this forum, 20? 50? 100?


----------



## JunkieXL (Nov 24, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Amsoil claims that their oil had zero LSPI events in testing (I can't remember if it was GM's Dexos 1 Gen2 test cycle or API's SN+). I don't recall hearing of anybody saying they cracked a piston with Amsoil in the sump, but how many Amsoil users are in this forum, 20? 50? 100?


I bought my 2017 Cruze LT new Nov '17, I went about 1200 miles on the stock oil and since then (32k miles now) I've run Amsoil Signature Series 5W30 exclusively, mated with an Amsoil EA filter. Since the first fill-up, I've only run Shell 93 gas and every oil change I do back to back tanks with Gumout Multi-System Tuneup for the cleaning and upper cyl lube. No issues yet, fingers crossed!

Pardon my ignorance here, but wouldn't LSPI be a timing/ignition issue? Not sure what part oil would/could play in it. Also, what were Amsoil testing in their tests? Were they testing the LE2, specifically?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

JunkieXL said:


> I bought my 2017 Cruze LT new Nov '17, I went about 1200 miles on the stock oil and since then (32k miles now) I've run Amsoil Signature Series 5W30 exclusively, mated with an Amsoil EA filter. Since the first fill-up, I've only run Shell 93 gas and every oil change I do back to back tanks with Gumout Multi-System Tuneup for the cleaning and upper cyl lube. No issues yet, fingers crossed!
> 
> Pardon my ignorance here, but wouldn't LSPI be a timing/ignition issue? Not sure what part oil would/could play in it. Also, what were Amsoil testing in their tests? Were they testing the LE2, specifically?


Probably the GM 2.0T, as it's in like 43298723498724 different vehicles across their lineup.

LSPI is more a matter of transmission tuning and engine calibration. Modern engine control systems can control everything from injection events to spark timing to cam/valve timing depending on the head setup. 

People love small turbo engines for their low end torque - I sure do. But it's also prime conditions - with low octane fuel and crappy oil - for those preignition conditions that can blow apart pistons. In the case of the Cruze, it LOVES to lug around at low RPM.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

JunkieXL said:


> Pardon my ignorance here, but wouldn't LSPI be a timing/ignition issue? Not sure what part oil would/could play in it. Also, what were Amsoil testing in their tests? Were they testing the LE2, specifically?


Low Speed Pre Ignition.
Preignition is when it goes boom due to heat and pressure, before the spark. 
LSPI in direct injection engines doesn't happen in the combustion chamber, it happens in the piston ring grooves, and is believed to be caused by oil detergents reducing the octane rating of the gas that migrates out of the combustion chamber. Hence the SN+ and Dexos1 Generation 2 oil specs, with oil formulations that are supposed to not do that. 

With 2016-2017 LE2 with unreinforced pistons, it doesn't take very many LSPI events, possibly one, to break the bottom of the ring groove in the piston, which is the surface that supports the ring. 

My 2016 has had Dexos1Gen2 oil in it since February 2017, 93 octane since 13000 miles, except for a couple thousand last winter when I assumed it was safe to run 87 (upon further reflection, combustion air temp has little effect on piston groove temp, so that might not have been a great idea, but I didn't suffer compression loss until September, when it had had several consecutive tanks of 93 octane.


----------

